# Rdrose's SpeedQueen/WW indoor grow....let's see how this goes!



## Rdrose (Oct 25, 2007)

*...And so it begins...* :hubba: 

*This is my first indoor grow and 2nd grow ever.* 

I've been following many indoor grow journals and trying to learn as much as I can about it. So we'll see how this goes.  I still do not have a camera, may have to use my cell phone until Christmas.. 

I am using *Fox Farm Ocean Forest* potting soil, I also added some perlite and vermiculite to the mix. (May not have needed it, but Hubby brought it home...and he's my biggest supporter  ) No nutes, figured the soil has enough for those little sprouts and I didn't want to burn any as I did with my last grow. And besides, I haven't figured out what brand of nutes I want to use...

I germed *4 SpeedQueen (Mandala Seeds)* and *4 WW (harvested from my grow last summer)* on 10/18 directly in the soil in 3" pots in a tray with a clear plastic cover and using a little warming mat. Four of them poked their little heads out of the soil on 10/22, by the next day, all 8 were off and running!!! :watchplant: 

The last pic shows 1 SpeedQueen seedling on 10/23. They are growing very fast, as you can see in the next photos which are taken this morning 10/25. They seem to be stretching for light, so I'll be stopping at Wal-Mart today to get some CFL's. I'll keep them on 24/7, right now they are in the window and that is not enough light for them.

I'm also working on setting up my grow room. It's a 3' X 3' X 5' coat closet. I've had a lot of great input on that (see link below) and decided to purchase a *400w HPS from HTG on e-bay*. *It arrived yesterday*!!  

I went to Home Depot and purchased my *4" flexible ducts and an inline fan for the exhaust and air intake.* I will need a timer for the lights and a thermometer for the room. As soon as I get it ready, I'll get a couple of pics up.

Link to grow room set-up thread: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18188


----------



## upinarms (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmmmm..... Nice nails. nice and clean


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 25, 2007)

Off to a good start there RdRose. Sounds like you have it well planned.


----------



## woOzer (Oct 26, 2007)

nice grow. im going to keep a close eye on this one.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 26, 2007)

*Thanks for stopping by and checking it our Runby.  I still have a lot to do to get the grow room ready, but I'm having fun!  

Have you started growing again?*


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

4-8 inchs!!! with cfls, i have a t4 4-6 inchs lol, there looking healthy for sure!! i wish  i had some of my low ryder seeds still, pfft, iam going with bag seed for now! lucky you, i envy you, but any harvest is bette than no harvest!! rock on


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 26, 2007)

Flora Nova is a good brand of nutes. I use liquid karma on them too. You seem to have a good idea of what to do. Let me know how I can help!


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

also if your worried about burning, just remember, its twice as hard to burn with organics than chemicals....


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 26, 2007)

woOzer said:
			
		

> nice grow. im going to keep a close eye on this one.


 
*Thanks Woozer for stopping by and checking out my new grow.  And thanks for the info re: Flora Nova ferts.*


----------



## woOzer (Oct 26, 2007)

No problem. hope you get all females. that would be great.


----------



## mike2784 (Oct 26, 2007)

rdrose you were commenting on my grow last night thanks.....I checked out yours......great job....... i have a similiar mindset as you now, im all into growing and sh_t and its my first time and im excited and all into it.......(I just started my 2nd grow also)  i just bought the growers bible book today - its great............Are you in the U.S? and if yes where do you get your seeds from? I'm afraid to order them, i get nervous even posting stuff on here...lol.....mine are from good mids (bagseed)....... anyway good luck with this grow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2007)

*Wow some very nice strains you got going Rdrose.   Here's some GREEN MOJO for them little ladies. :aok: *


----------



## jash (Oct 26, 2007)

seedlings looking good rose:hubba:,good luck on your grow


----------



## Growdude (Oct 26, 2007)

Things are looking good Rdrose, dont forget your CFL bulbs today your sprouts are getting tall.

Cant wait to see the buds!


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Rdrose

Everything sounds great. Great strains. You got some WW just ahead of TBG, Stoney, and Mutt grow journal that they started up. It's going to be great seeing so many WW grown at the same time. Will show how conditions affect growing and end result. Your set-up is just as good as the pro's - so if you do it right, you'll come up with the fat, greasy colas they do!

Am looking forward to Speed Queen also. Their ad makes it look so MMMMMMmmmmmmm!

Can't wait to see that new light in action..........Hey you'll need something on the floor to protect from spills and stains. Some plastic sheething on carpet then covered with plywood cut to approx inside dimensions would be a one way to do it.

Agree with Growdude - you need to get some light on those seedlings. Window light for growing doesn't cut it. You have some real genetics there - gotta give em full respect. 

Next is ventilation. First off, you'll need a cheap digital thermo-hygrometer. Find at K-mart, Wal-mart, Radio Shack, etc... This will help you see what your room temperature and humidity is during any time of day.  Are you planning to pull outside air into your closet, and exhaust it back outside?

Can't wait to hear what you're up to next - this is fun!

PB


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 26, 2007)

> Cant wait to see the buds!


I second that.


----------



## audix2359 (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck on the grow.  I germed some Speed Queen this week and may grow some of this right along with you.  Your space sounds somewhat similar to my original planned space with a 400W HID - man it was HOT in there.  Good luck on the ventilation and keeping the down.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

white widows been grown out lol, its everyones fav strain, i'd pick some sensai star, sweet tooth, chronic, or rock bud


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 26, 2007)

i wish u luck on your first indoor grow im on my first to looks like we are at about the same spot so ill be watchin your grow also. good luck rdrose and by the way im tom i just joind about a week ago .


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 26, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> white widows been grown out lol, its everyones fav strain, i'd pick some sensai star, sweet tooth, chronic, or rock bud


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 26, 2007)

There looking great Rd keep um happy so they can get big and stronge


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

lol my point was, everyones growing ww, time to grow something else lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2007)

Woohoo!  Subscribe!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 26, 2007)

Where was i when this journal started? lol  well glad to see that your off to a good start love the strains and will be looking forward to this grow good luck I'm off to bed night


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 27, 2007)

*Thanks everyone for the words of encouragement.     I appreciate all of you checking in on my grow.*

*Mike,* *Yes, I know how it is to have the 'grow bug'.  I got my seeds from a company called growshopalien.  I had good luck with them but there is a thread on here re: Seedbanks *http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11

*Audix* *I'll keep your input in mind...I know that heat may be a problem, but I do have some options if that becomes a problem.*

*TBG* *Thanks for the Mojo!!     I'm going to be watching the three of you with your WW grows!*

*Growdude* *I did get my CFL's last night and put the babies under it, they were very happy about that!  *

*I wanted to get a couple of the 40w CFL's but the package said that you have to use them with the 'base' down and my light was going to shine down with the 'base' up so I got 2 - 30w instead.  I may have to get a couple more since these two are only giving me 3000 lumens.* * I'll have the grow space ready by Monday.*

*PB, it's so good to 'see' you!!  Hope all is well!  Thank you for your input!!* * Lots's of inside grows getting started that I'm going to be watching, with everyone likely to be paying special attention to the* 'masters-grow' TBG/Mutt/StoneyBud WW grows 

*For ventilation, I planned to vent the exhaust out to a separate area in the attic with the 4" inline fan keeping it running 24/7.  For intake air, I'm hoping that I can depend on passive air movement from the outside duct I'm setting up at the turbine vent.  I'll be checking my new thermo-hygrometer often  :hubba:   If heat becomes an issue, I can get another 4" inline fan to incorporate into the air intake duct.*

*Rest Assured, PB, I appreciate the magnitude of my responsibility to these 'real genetics' I have in my posession...   I will do all I can to keep these babies happy, healthy, and productive!    :aok: :ccc: *


----------



## stonedsmithy (Oct 27, 2007)

great start there bud yeah ill be keepin a eye on this grow to as i have some speedqueen seedlings ,proly only a week or so older than your seedlings in the veg room at the mo so yeah good luck with ya grow


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey there Stoned, do you have a grow journal going, would love to see some pics of your SpeedQueen.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 27, 2007)

Is SpeedQueen a fast finisher?  Like 5-6 flowering weeks or something crazy?

I remember reading up on like 100 different strains before I bought some beans, and It's all just one big blur after a while =)

I'll be watching your WW's especially, since I'm got some in the soil now =) Good luck with the girls Rdrose.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah harvest them around the 6week make yeah an na i havent started a gj of my speedqueen just got another gj going on my  pretty n pink an aurora indica grow but ill ge onto it an start one up on the speedqueen grow soon


----------



## Herblover (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Rdrose,
You've got a very nice selection of crop.  You'll have a lot of fun growing indoors. I know you've done your homework in making it happen.  Yes, don't be in a hurry to add nutes.  I think that's one of the most important things I learned when I started my 1st grow.  Wait till you get those babies under the 400 MH's.  They are going take off.  HTG must've stopped the free timer promotion.  I'll keep an eye on your journal. - Herblover


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 28, 2007)

Sure looks good. You made a wise choice on your FF soil. I used their soil and complete line of nutrients. They have a chart that tells you what and when to add the nutrients. My first grow I had bad burn, but I was very impatient and wanted quick results. :hairpull:  On my second grow all FF that I would recomend because of what I saw in my second grow.
Glad you can vent to the attic, works great for me.
 I have 2 ladies left Kaya and Twiggy 10 weeks flowering today. I harvested 4 Girls a while back. I am taking these two Girls to the max flowering. I will updat tonight with pictures.
 Enough about my grow. 
keep up the good work and you will be rewarded.
Looking forward to watch your grow :farm:


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 28, 2007)

Mr.Unsleep said:
			
		

> Is SpeedQueen a fast finisher? Like 5-6 flowering weeks or something crazy?
> 
> *I remember reading up on like 100 different strains before I bought some beans, and It's all just one big blur after a while =)*
> 
> *I'll be watching your WW's especially, since I'm got some in the soil now =) Good luck with the girls Rdrose.*




*Hi MrU, thanks for stopping in. *
*I hear ya re: looking at so many different strains...   and yes, SpeedQueen is supposed a fast finishing strain... 56 days of flowering.  :holysheep: looking forward to a fast finish!*


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 28, 2007)

Herblover said:
			
		

> Hey Rdrose,
> You've got a very nice selection of crop. You'll have a lot of fun growing indoors. I know you've done your homework in making it happen. Yes, don't be in a hurry to add nutes. I think that's one of the most important things I learned when I started my 1st grow. Wait till you get those babies under the 400 MH's. They are going take off. HTG must've stopped the free timer promotion. I'll keep an eye on your journal. - Herblover


 
*Good to see ya Herblover!  Thanks for checking out my grow!  *

*Oh, darn, I missed HTG's timer promotion!  Would have been nice to get one of them...oh, well!  We may have one in the garage, if not, Wal Mart of K Mart will have one. *


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 28, 2007)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> Sure looks good. You made a wise choice on your FF soil. I used their soil and complete line of nutrients. They have a chart that tells you what and when to add the nutrients. My first grow I had bad burn, but I was very impatient and wanted quick results. :hairpull: On my second grow all FF that I would recomend because of what I saw in my second grow.


 
*Thanks for stopping by S21, I am happy w/my choice of FF soil, also.  I have used some for some regular house plants, also and they are very happy with their new 'digs'!  Did you get their nutrient use chart on the FF website?  *

*Yeah, I am very much aware of giving nutes too soon...I lost 6 of my 10 WW seedlings last summer from major nute burn, and it was fish fertilizer I had used...Thank goodness those 4 made it thru and turned out to be 3 females and a male...so plenty of WW seed for future grows...:hubba: *

*Good luck with your last two ladies harvest!!  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Rdrose - All sounding good. Can't wait to see another pic of your babies. 

Don't be too quick with the nutes first off. They'll start to let you know by the leaf color. Also look at the cotyledons (the first little round edge leaves that grow out from germination). As soon as they start to yellow, it is time for their first sip of nutrition. 1/4 to 1/2 strength. Watch your leaves and get ready to flush in 24 hours if your mix was too hot. Just had to do that to my Afghani's yesterday, and noted it with pics in my Afghani GJ........I'm just a little more daring and push the limits cuz I can.:hubba: 

PB


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2007)

lookin good, :aok:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 29, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> * Did you get their nutrient use chart on the FF website? *


They gave me [email protected] the hydro store see if this helps. They have the organic Big Bloom that you add from seedling to the last feeding before final flush.

http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf
This is what I fallow !!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Rd, you really gonna like how they respond to the nutes when you give it to them. It's kinda like you get an instant growth srout. I dont know how your plants will take to it, but i gave my plant nutes with every feeding.I dont know if that bad to do. but they took to it really good wit no signs of nute burn. And the soil along seems to make seedlings strive + the nute, you gonna be in for a good surprise


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hey everyone, thanks for the nutrient info.  I think I'll stick with PB's suggestion of waiting until the cotyledons start turning yellow before using the nutes, I'm a little 'nute-shy' (if that's a word...LOL) after the last grow.  *

*Thank you S21 for the link to the FF chart.   I ordered my 3 pack online and they didn't mention anything about having a feeding chart included.*

*Hey BFOK, I am really looking forward to seeing my plants really take off...they are looking very nice at the momemt.   As the previous pics show, they were stretching, especially the WW, so I put more FFOC loosely around them and now they are standing up pretty as can be!  :hubba: *

*Finishing up the grow room right now.  Pics soon!*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Rd they gonna turn yellow in about 2-3 weeks maybe, well, mine did and that when i gave them the 1st drink of nutes. this the feeding i do with mine, i dont know if its what S21 posted (i dont have PDF on my laptop) but here it iz


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks BFOK and s21 for those charts...Great information!!  

I had originally planned to have my grow room finished by yesterday, but alas, 'life' gets in the way sometimes..you know how that goes!   

I did take some pics of my babies today,   hopefully the quality isn't too bad.  All of these pics are of the seedlings at 7 days after popping out of the soil...The first one is of the my 4 SpeedQueen babies, the middle one is both the WW (left) and SQ (right) under their CFL's, the last one is of a WW close up.  

I should have my FF nutrients by Saturday, and should also have them inside their new home by then too.  :woohoo:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Rdrose the little ladies look great nice and green and standing strong The ww looks like shes gonna make you one happy mom 
well the grow looks good how are you? me i cant wait to take the kids out tonight took them to a halloween party last night and they had a ball now they cant wait for tonight  well have a great day today hun will be stopping in again soon and hope i see those ladies in there new home  latter


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

they do look happy, i bet they'll like the new home too


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

Rdrose,Your lil green roses look good there full of life, and the speed queen looks like its really gonna SPEED for you them lil leaves are be BIG in no time. Keep um happy good luck


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello Rd, 
Good to see your grow. I harvested one of my WW at 50 days with plenty of amber. How long do you plan on veg and are you using the HPS for veg? You have everything looking good.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Rdrose - looking great!  Those babies are drinking up that extra sun your giving them.  Good move!  It won't be very long and they'll be ready for your new 400 watt HPS light.

Have you plugged it in and seen how bright that is in your growspace?  Can't wait for more to come...........Great so far.

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 31, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey Rdrose the little ladies look great nice and green and standing strong The ww looks like shes gonna make you one happy mom
> well the grow looks good how are you? me i cant wait to take the kids out tonight took them to a halloween party last night and they had a ball now they cant wait for tonight well have a great day today hun will be stopping in again soon and hope i see those ladies in there new home latter


 
*Hey Sticky, thanks for stopping in...  Yep, the babes are coming right along!*

*I am doing fine, thanks for askin'!  Have fun tonight with the kids, what are you gonna be????    I see you're a Red Sox Fan , too!!   :aok:    Maybe you could go as Manny Ramirez!*


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 31, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey Rdrose - looking great! Those babies are drinking up that extra sun your giving them. Good move! It won't be very long and they'll be ready for your new 400 watt HPS light.
> 
> Have you plugged it in and seen how bright that is in your growspace? Can't wait for more to come...........Great so far.
> 
> PB


 
*Hi PB! Thanks...and yes they are enjoying their extra 'sun'...lol! I haven't plugged in the HPS yet  , yesterday I took it out of the box and put the reflector together...OMG, that ballast IS heavy!! I finished painting the grow space. Got the thermo-hygrometer and the 15 amp timer yesterday. Hubby is cutting me a 3 x 3 piece of plywood to put on the floor this morning...*

*Screwdriver, I saw your harvest  and I'm glad you're gonna give* *little Ruth a shot of Superthrive! I'm not sure how long I'm gonna veg, but I do want to keep the ladies on the short side, especially the WW, I know how tall they can get!*

*Thanks BFOK and Dank for stopping in!*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure how long I'm gonna veg, but I do want to keep the ladies on the short side, especially the WW, I know how tall they can get!*



Put some string to them RD if you want you can start now. I started at like a week and started tieing them down. I find its better to do it while the stem is still young and not hard and it will also promote side growth wich will give you clones and many more ww and sq to work with. good way to find the sex of each plant also


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah, flower a clone an try and keep those as mothers, thats what iam doing 
i just need to get my damned 250watt hps wired


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 1, 2007)

BFOK, I was planning on doing some LST w/these ladies, but shouldn't I have them in their permanent pots before I start bending them?  

And re: clones, I understand that I can put them into flower and learn the sex of that plant sooner...but wouldn't I need separate veg and flower spaces for that?  I am not really clear on how to keep a '_mother'_ plant and would the babies I am now growing from seed be the mothers and I would just take clones from them to grow for buds?  

I just don't think I am set up for that type of situation...now maybe I'm not thinking outside the box enough to see the possibilities here, but it seems to me that using a male plant to get pollen and pollinating a branch or two on  the females to get some seeds would be a better option for me.   

I gave the 4 WW babies a drop of Superthrive in their water approx 36 hours ago...figured if it damaged them, I have plenty more seeds to start some again...    ANYWAY...I am amazed at their response... here are a couple pics of the WW (the 2 pics on the left) along with a 2 pics of SQ (on the right) for comparison...I realize they grow quickly at this stage, (and I may just be a proud 'mom'   )but, those small center leaves are new since late yesterday afternoon!!

I am already noticing the differences in the types of plant/leaf structure between the two...


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful.......

If you don't have a separate veg room, it would be tough to grow a mother, unless you grow her outside.  But this is the wrong time of year if you're in the Northern Hemisphere.....Especially if it's cold where you are.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice healthy seedlings there rose.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

just flower one clone out in a closet with one or 2 cfl's if its female u can always put it back in the chamber.. no harm no foul, even if the clone dies....at least u know its sex


p.s. edit if they start lookin like crap i start making brownies lol....


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice little babies Rdrose, thanks again for the map in my post.  I cant wait to start some more plants.  But, like i told the guy at the hydro shop, "i can only smoke so many tomatoes, even tho i love tomatoes".  I want to watch your grow so i am signing up for your thread.
good growing,
tcbud
check bombapuffa, he starts his LST when they are that size if i am not mistaken.  I am gonna try a whole plant next spring doing the LST. I tried just one stem this year and it was the largest bud on that plant.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 3, 2007)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Nice little babies Rdrose, thanks again for the map in my post. I cant wait to start some more plants. But, like i told the guy at the hydro shop, "i can only smoke so many tomatoes, even tho i love tomatoes". I want to watch your grow so i am signing up for your thread.
> good growing,
> tcbud
> check bombapuffa, he starts his LST when they are that size if i am not mistaken. I am gonna try a whole plant next spring doing the LST. I tried just one stem this year and it was the largest bud on that plant.


 
*Thanks for stopping by tcb!   *

*I know you're right that I could start LST now, but thinking it would be good to wait til they are in their permanent pots.    But you never know...I could change my mind!:hubba:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 4, 2007)

hi there, RdRose...

realize I'm new here, but I would like to extend this offering of advice on setting up your grow opperation - I am a 21 year construction electrician by trade, turned house repair/renovation/ugrade specialist ...that grows pot for personal, so I'd be happy to offer any advice on just about anything - electrical, lighting, plumbing, ventilation, carpentry... whatever.

anyways... the offer is there... just ask


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 4, 2007)

does any one no what kind of plant the one on the top right is it looks just like one of my plant id like to no


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 4, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> does any one no what kind of plant the one on the top right is it looks just like one of my plant id like to no


 
I believe it's a Blueberry and Grape Kush cross like the caption says....


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 4, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> does any one no what kind of plant the one on the top right is it looks just like one of my plant id like to no


 
*Hey Tom, thanks for stopping by... *

*The two pics on the right are a strain called SpeedQueen. Here is a link to the description: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18268*

*The other two are White Widow. *

_*White Widow* ...This masterpiece has set the standard for the White strains. Our White Widow grows tall with delicate arms. Buds are moderately compact in order to contain the copious amounts of resin. Leaning on the sativa side, the buzz is powerful yet energetic and very social._​*They're approx 11 days old from popping their heads out of soil.* 

*Crazy Vanc. guy, sounds like you have a lot of good info re: construction, etc!! *

*The Blueberry X Grape Kush is the Bud Pic of the Month for November, belonging to Fing_57...the pic is at the top of each page. I wish it was mine!! :hubba: *


----------



## jash (Nov 4, 2007)

all seedlings looking great rose:hubba: nice and green garden there!


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 4, 2007)

*I have my light up and running, inline vent fan installed, I have had it on for approx 1  1/2 hours now and the temp is at 89*...that's not going to work.  *

*I'm going to have to change things up a bit...  I didn't put an outside air intake fan in, but I did allow space for a passive air exchange...that may not be enough though.  I still have to put my little 6" fans inside the grow area, not sure how much difference that will make, but going to give it a try...*

*I'll let you all know how it works out.   *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 4, 2007)

hey Rd hows it going?? sorry i didnt get to your q you had asked ive been working  but you dont have to wait till there in its permanent pot. if you use plastic pots you can take a knife and make a hole in the side near the top above the soil. and jus use some twine to tie it down, and jus tie it tight enough to hold it down, so when its time to repot, you can jus untie it at the pot or at the plant.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Nov 4, 2007)

looking great rdrose nice n healthy alright when will you star givin them nuets ya think


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hi Stoned, thanks for stopping by and checking out my girls!!  

As for nutes, the Cotyledons haven't started turning yellow yet, and the leaves are still looking pretty good...the time is coming... but I don't want to start too soon.......:hubba: ....and besides...my nutes haven't arrived yet...*


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

....lol well my cot's stayed on my ladies( well actually there still on but started shriveling just the day before yesterday)till just about now, almost 3 weeks old.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 5, 2007)

hey RdRose... did u look at the 2 photos I posted yesterday of my first crop?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 5, 2007)

the long dildo's r supposedly "Senei skunk" and the kinda sparadic one on the right "ULT" ??? ... I don't know... whatever... it's pot, right?... anyways... I have three mothers I was making of the ULT to make clones, and now that I've done that, I'm topping them to make 3 new mothers after I took clones off the bottom branches. they are about 2 feet up from the top of a 4 gallon pot. I'm hoping they don't get too big before they start to flower... the plants can only grow about 3 feet above dirt level. I might not be able to flower mature plants, and stick with flipping them to flower as soon as clones are established... these 3 grew for a couple months to make decent, established clones.

anyways... I'm gone... been drinking... that's why I'm carying on.....

lol

  later


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 5, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> anyways... I'm gone... been drinking... that's why I'm carying on.....
> 
> lol
> 
> later


 
*LOL...Hope it was a good one, Vancouver!  *

*Anyway, I looked around to find your thread with your pics, but nothing came up. :confused2:*

*Did you start it yourself or is it on someone else's thread. It's a good idea to post your pics in a thread that you have created yourself, makes it easier to find and it's considered more polite that way...*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 5, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *LOL...Hope it was a good one, Vancouver!  *
> 
> *Anyway, I looked around to find your thread with your pics, but nothing came up. :confused2:*
> 
> *Did you start it yourself or is it on someone else's thread. It's a good idea to post your pics in a thread that you have created yourself, makes it easier to find and it's considered more polite that way...*


 
these are the pictures I was talking about... sorry, I'm new here, so u gotta bear with me till I get the hang of this site


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 5, 2007)

*Okay, my girls are getting pretty big and don't want to wait any longer to start LST (BBP, thanks for clarifying  ). *

*Here is a pic of one of my WW's, I used pipe cleaners I had on hand, they seem to work alright, I'm gonna have to get some prettier ones though!!* 

*Grow room temps not stabilized yet, so the babies are not in there yet.  *

*On the high side yesterday at 91*...I shortened the flexible duct from 15' to about 6' ...made a difference, temps are approx 87*, still too high? *

*I may have to go for a 6" inline fan w/a reducer to the 4" duct, then use the 4" inline to bring in cooler air... *


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 5, 2007)

That's about as low as I was able to get my temps with a 400w MH in a closet with similar dimensions.  I think you _can_ grow under those temps but it's definitely not considered ideal.  

MJ definitely grows in places that get a lot hotter then 87.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 5, 2007)

it looking good RD. i tottaly forgot about the pipe cleaner. but you got th right idea. jus keep it down and you will be popping clone sites in about a week or 2. glad to see you got healthy plants. YA BETTA KEEP IT THAT WAY!!! i wanna see ya 1st indoor grow do well, so keep um happy like i know you will do.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 5, 2007)

> That's about as low as I was able to get my temps with a 400w MH in a closet with similar dimensions. I think you _can_ grow under those temps but it's definitely not considered ideal.


 
*I may consider putting a couple of the White Widows in there and see how they do.* 

*How are your plants doing, Audix? Are you still doing the LED grow?*



> MJ definitely grows in places that get a lot hotter then 87.


 
*Very true... I grew my WW outside this summer and temps often reached 100+ degrees. *

*But I do want to get the temps down if I can...I'd be happy w/84*  
*


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 5, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> it looking good RD. i tottaly forgot about the pipe cleaner. but you got th right idea. jus keep it down and you will be popping clone sites in about a week or 2. glad to see you got healthy plants. YA BETTA KEEP IT THAT WAY!!! i wanna see ya 1st indoor grow do well, so keep um happy like i know you will do.


 
*Thanks BFOK, I think the pipe cleaners are great because they are easy to work with and they have a nice little cushion for the plants stem, and they come in pretty colors!! All very good reasons to use them... *

*And how can my 1st indoor grow not do well with all of the great suggestions/information I get from all the knowledgeable and helpful persons I've met on MarP, including yourself!  *

*FF Ocean Forest = healthy plants  *

*My seedlings last year were not nearly as nice...I used SuperSoil and Wal Mart fertilizer  **(I had started the grow before I found MarP.  )*


*My Fox Farm Trio came in today!!* 
****************************************
*Oh, BTW...This unbiased, unsolicited smoke report made my day...*​* ***Re: the WW I grew last summer ~ A friend of ours came by for a visit today and I gave him some of my homegrown WW to try,:joint: and after about an hour he shook his head and said, "this is some of the best s*** I've had in years, you did GOOD". :aok: ***  *  
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 6, 2007)

:holysheep:  Girl you sure gottem looken good. Very good job doing all your home work before starting. I need to start a new grow. Still researching what I want to grow. May do a big Lowrider or Ak48
Rdrose keep up your good work. 
I am watchen this grow and looking forward to see the BIG BEAUTIFUL BUDS!!!!


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Rdrose - looking good!

About your temps in your room, they need to come down and stay between 80* to 85*.  You need more air exchanges in your space to remove the heat.

First off, your ballast needs to be out of your grow area as its uneccesary heat.  Second, shorten all "flex" ducting like you did.  Flex duct is very restrictive to airflow when it's spaghetti'ed all over the place.

You are pulling air out of your room, and not "blowing" it in, correct?  You always want to pull air out of your space.  Where is the air from the exhaust going?  Into the attic?

When choosing exhaust fans, I prefer the "centrifigal" type instead of the "axial" or propeller types.  They are able to move more air with restrictive duct runs.  Some people run their exhaust fan all the time, but I have mine operated by a thermostat for efficiency.  Here is a link to the perfect plug in type thermostat for your exhaust fan.  It is a duct mounted one, but can be mounted on any surface to maintain a room temp.  

I use 2 thermostats in my grow area.  One for the exhaust fan, and the other for a recirculation fan inside the box.  This eliminates hot spots inside.  Temps are real even everywhere.
http://www.iaqsource.com/product.php?product=111134

Here is the manuf website for the thermostats.  Also other stuff you may need is in there too.
http://www.suncourt.com/Hydroponics.html

The only other thing I can think of is you need a hole large enough in the closet to let cool air in, near the bottom of the area.  You can't pull air out of a space if you don't have a place for it to come in.  A 6" diam hole would be large enough.  You may need to make a "light baffle" for stealth outside the grow if you need.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello RD,
I was smoking my widow and thinking of you. Sorry for your temp problems. Then I started to think about Ruth. Her roots were recently fried with my temp problem in my flower cab. Which started me thinking about my flower cab temp, which is also high. So I thought that raising the humidity would lower temps. My humidifier.



The black hole behind the wick is the air intake, my cabinet is small and the air exchange is slow, but I got a 250w hps in a cool tube that you can touch. Don't know if it actually works. The temps here have dropped now the cab runs about 29c.
Good luck.


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 6, 2007)

humidity does work to lower temps, you could use a humidifier.  I do that in the summer.  Don't know if i'd do that in the winter as my humidity is already up.  I have a smaller grow space.  I use a 400W HPS.  you need to get your exhaust line exhausing the heat from the lamp not the grow box to effectively lower your temp.  Or raise your cfm.

Invest in a squirrel cage fan if you have the means.  a decent dayton is like 80 bucks and will do what you want.  You don't need to spend a fortune on a vented hood.  Just go by your local box store and pick up one of these(see below).  Then drill some holes in the top of your hood.  Connect your line to that.  Here's what my exhaust ducting looks like with a fan ******* 365 cfm i think.  I also tape the line off that exhausts the box to restrict suction so the majority suction is directed to the hood.  Path of least resistance.  i have an inline fan in my intake line and i can tell you now, its no comparison as far as cfm is concerned.  No problem with temps.  I actually have a heater in my box now that temps are dropping.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 7, 2007)

> Girl you sure gottem looken good. Very good job doing all your home work before starting. I need to start a new grow. Still researching what I want to grow. May do a big Lowrider or Ak48
> Rdrose keep up your good work.
> I am watchen this grow and looking forward to see the BIG BEAUTIFUL BUDS!!!!


 
*Thanks, s21, and hope you get your new grow going soon...so all of us 'grow addicts' can watch...:hubba: *



> First off, your ballast needs to be out of your grow area as its uneccesary heat. Second, shorten all "flex" ducting like you did. Flex duct is very restrictive to airflow when it's spaghetti'ed all over the place.
> 
> You are pulling air out of your room, and not "blowing" it in, correct? You always want to pull air out of your space. Where is the air from the exhaust going? Into the attic?


 
*Hi PB, ballast is in another area away from the grow space, shortening the flex duct did make a big difference, and it is exhausting outside. I am going to add some additional air intake space to allow more air to enter the room and I may have to upgrade the 4" inline fan w/a 6". BTW, yes, I am exhausting by 'pulling' the air out...*

*I wish now that I had gotten the 'cool tube' type reflector. Oh, well, I'll work with what I have. If this was a more permanent set-up for me, I'd be more willing to invest more $$$ into it, but it's all coming down after February.*

*I'll get it all worked out...with lots of learning along the way!  The link you sent has some nice stuff...! Sounds like you have quite a nice set-up PB...would be fun to see it as well as so many others... Also, the weather here has been warm, in the low to mid 70's... That plays a big part in the problem, too.*

*Hey SD, thanks for helping me think about my temp problem... . I like your little humidifier, how much of a difference do you think it made in your temps...? So it was the heat what cause little Ruth's problems? How is she doing? *


----------



## Herblover (Nov 7, 2007)

Rdrose,
You're babies are looking good. Regarding the high temps you are having,  I think you will do just fine.   My kids have lived in a 90+ degree environment for most of their existence.  I made sure they had strong ventillation on the plant itself, this created a stronger vascular system.  I feel high temps may have been the reason I had an mg issue.  I also spritz the leaves with water every now and them to break leaf tension.  - Herblover


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Invest in a squirrel cage fan if you have the means.  a decent dayton is like 80 bucks and will do what you want.



i believe my buddy said six seconds with proper free flow venting. thats how fast it drops the room 6 degree's. never tried it, so iam not saying its definatly true, he's very reliable in his information though  they were designed incase the rooms started overheating and are kinda an emergency system??? someone correct me?

i dont know any specs for his exact fan.

Dc


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 7, 2007)

*Thanks Herblover, appreciate your input.  I'll be going to a hydroshop nearby tomorrow to check a few things out and maybe get a few questions answered about my "tomatoes"   

I think if I keep the 'lights-on' period going at night, I won't have as much of a heat problem...but I am also looking at some other options...like I said, if I can get it down to a reasonable temp, somewhere in the 80's, I'll be happy... *

************************************************

*Hey, Allgrownup, thank you so much for posting those pics, very helpful to see things.  

I was at Lowe's today and actually had one of those in my hands, carrying it around the store trying to find the inline fans...which, after walking around the store and asking many different staff, I found out they did NOT carry... 

I know the squirrel cage would work better, but I think I can make it work w/a 6" inline and one of those 'thingies' :confused2: on top of the hood.  Then I think I'll use the 4" inline I'm using now for the exhaust, for the air intake...*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Rd hows it goin?? how many fans do you have in there?? if $ is a problem check out Home Depot i think it waz, they have an inline fan for about 25$ get 1 more probly and it may help. I hope. i knoe the battle of fighting the heat problem.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey there BFOK!  Thanks for stopping by...I have just the one inline fan in there, but I'm going to get to Home Depot and get a 6" then put the 4" in a location that will allow better air intake.  But I also have 2 - 6" inch fans for circulation inside the room.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 7, 2007)

ive been thinking on this for my grow room. have 1 fan at the top sence heat rise and 1 low to the ground for cool air. that may work.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 8, 2007)

*Well, the babies are 16 days old now and I decided to give them a very diluted drink of FF Grow Big today. The directions say 1 tsp per gallon per watering. I gave them 1/4 tsp per gallon, I'm looking forward to seeing how they like it.  LOL...or if they even notice such a small amount...  *

*The temp in my grow area has been between 84 and 87* today, the weather around here has cooled, I will be getting my 6" inline fan today and installing it tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes...but I really think it is going to work.*

*Pic #1 is of the 4 SQ's, they are so bushy and green, very cool plants! *

*I plan to 'top' one or two of the SQ's so I took a pic of the stem area of one of them. I have never been really clear re: alternating nodes: *

*does it mean that the branches are exactly across from one another on the stem *
*OR does it mean that they are across from one another but one is higher than the other... *
*OR does that really matter?* :confused2:
*I decided to LST all of the WW's, pics #3 & #4 are of two that I did last night. They really respond quickly to it...!  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 8, 2007)

it mean that they are across from one another but one is higher than the other you lil ladies are looking good. how are u likeing LST??? Your gonna do fine and yes they will notice the small amount of nutes. keep up the good work RD


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 8, 2007)

*Okay, thanks BFOK!!  So mine are not there yet...that's okay...I'm patient...kinda...* :rofl:

Oh, and I do like LST...it's fun and it gives you this pleasant feeling of 'control'... :hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 8, 2007)

Uh OH control freak. that mean you wont have no problem keeping them in check


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Rdose - looking good.  I can't wait to see them get bigger!


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 9, 2007)

*I wired up and installed my new 6" inline exhaust fan today ~ reconfigured the grow area, the 4" is now a cool air intake fan...:aok:  

Lights and fans are hooked up and running for 2+ hours now...temps are at...* ****drum roll PLEASE!!*** **...81.4*F*

*AND* *I did it myself... :hubba:   ...Oh yeah!! :cool2: *

 :lama: :lama:                                                                  :lama:  :lama:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 9, 2007)

glad to see your temps droped did you get the fan blunt full of kush said to ?and your growis looking very very nice hope to see some more picks  soon .. we are about the same spot into our grow i just transplanted mine to its final pot yesterday so its kind of droopy i hope it perks up tommorow .;. good luck in the coming days


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi tom-tom, yes, I did get the 6"inline fan from Home Depot.  It moves a whole lot more air out of the room.  Thanks for stopping by, I've been watching your grow, too, looking good!


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 12, 2007)

I've noticed over the past 5-7 days a slight mottled yellowing of the leaves on 2 of four WW's, between the veins of the leaves. 

I thought it was just the effect of the CFL's shining on the leaves, but now I see that is not the case, it has gotten worse since I transplanted them into their permanent homes on the 9th. Now I'm also seeing it on a couple of my SpeedQueens... not sure if it is a nutrient deficiency or too much water (the soil has been very damp and I think I've corrected the drainage proble w/the new pots).


Ph of water coming out of pot is 6.5
Using FF Ocean Forest Potting Soil
Nutes: Big Bloom and Grow Big, 1/4 tsp each per gallon of water.
Take a look: 

*1st pic:* it is the lower leaf of the plant that is most affected, I took it yesterday, today, it is much worse, likely because of the stress of the transplanting. 

*2nd pic:* is all the babies in their new home, I only have room for 6 of the rectangular tubs, so two WW are still in their small pots until 'somebody' starts to show their 'sex'.

Thanks!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 12, 2007)

they need to eat RD. boost that dose of nutes up. how often do you feed them???me, i like to go every 2day or so, no more then 3days. a good way to tell is to pick ya pot up after a good water and see how heavy it is. then let a day or 2 go by and pick it up and see how light it is. By the way you doing great dont worry


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 15, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> they need to eat RD. boost that dose of nutes up. how often do you feed them???me, i like to go every 2day or so, no more then 3days. a good way to tell is to pick ya pot up after a good water and see how heavy it is. then let a day or 2 go by and pick it up and see how light it is. By the way you doing great dont worry


 
Hey there BFOK, I sprayed the leaves w/some Epsom Salt water for two days until they were ready for another watering then added my FF nutes. I read ALL the labels this time and noticed that I wasn't giving them nearly enough... they are doing great now, I'll have updated pics soon! :aok:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 15, 2007)

no transplanting?


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Rose - I like the tubs you have them in.  Can't wait to see updated pics of your babies.  Sounds like you got your ferts situation remedied.  

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 15, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> no transplanting?


 
The only two that need transplanting are the WW's in the smaller pots, and I'm considering transplanting them into something a little bigger, but I don't have room for anymore of the large bins in my grow area.  My plan is to wait and see how many females/males I get and transplant at that time.

I'd like to get a male of each strain to cross w/a female of each strain, then the males can live outside of the grow room until I am ready to pollinate a couple of branches of the females I want to cross...


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 15, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey Rose - I like the tubs you have them in. Can't wait to see updated pics of your babies. Sounds like you got your ferts situation remedied.
> 
> PB


 
Thanks PB, I got them at the Dollar Store...along with the aluminum trays underneath...

Pics coming Saturday!     They've really grown.. :hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 16, 2007)

Im glad that there doing better RD, cant wait for the pics. Take care


----------



## Herblover (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey Rdrose,
I can't wait to see how your babies are doing.  The problems with mg and nute levels mirrored the kinds of things I was doing.  I came to realize that if you don't overbaby them with nutes and water, you will produce some really nice plants.  MJ is really a pretty hardy herb.  Like most everyone of us on this forum, we enjoy growing as much as we enjoy smoking.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks BFOK!!!  I've got some really nice new growth coming out and heading toward the light w/my LST... it's very cool!  :hubba:


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 16, 2007)

Herblover, glad you stopped by, how are your babies doing, any flowers yet????  

I know what you're saying about the MJ plants, they really do not need to be 'babied', but I do enjoy seeing them strong and green and healthy.  The plants in this 'grow' are much healthier looking, IMO, than the WW's that I grew this summer. I've learned a lot over the past 6 months.   

I love growing an organic garden.  And love to find the best nutrients that will produce the healthiest most flavorful crop...whether tomatoes, cukes, potatoes, etc.  Now I am growing what I consider the 'ultimate' herb...:hubba:  I love lavishing healthy nutes on them in the hope of achieving the best smoke.  It's an addiction  :rofl:   Not the smoking, but the growing!!


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 16, 2007)

How goes it? Last pics look very healthy. Congrats!!!  When do we get to see some new pics? Nice grow!



Stunzeed..


----------



## Herblover (Nov 16, 2007)

Rdrose,
I'm batting 500.  I've got 2 ladies and 2 gentlemen.  I separated them a week ago.  I'll post some pics soon.  Yes, your grow looks very bushy for their age.  It's that good Dutch stock and some TLC that makes it happen for sure.

Herblover


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Herblover, and congrats on your 2 and 2!!


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are my babies!! They've grown quite a bit since the last pics (9 days ago.)   


I had some issues at first w/high temps, (low 90's) until I installed the 6" inline fan...after that, once I put the plants into the grow room, I found that the 6" inline kept the temps _too_ low: (72* -78*F). :holysheep: 
Actually had to turn it off so the temps would move into the 80's, as you can see from the first pic. I found that to be very curious that the temps would go down once the plants were in place...and stay at the lower temps even after the lights had been on for 16 hours...this happened for 3 days before I finally decided to just turn it off. :confused2:


The Mg/nute problem has been resolved, I am no longer spraying them with the Epsom salts water but have increased the nutes to recommended dosages:

FF Big Bloom (.01 - .3 - .7) = 4 Tbsp per gallon of water 
FF Grow Big (6 - 4 - 4) = 1 tsp. per gallon of water

They are reacting very well to the nutes, nice and healthy looking.

I like the way the WW's are responding to the LST, don't know if you can see it in these pics, but several side shoots on each plant are heading up to the light...good clone sites or in my case, bud/cola sites. My plan is to wind the plants all the way around the perimeter of the grow tubs. I was wondering, though, if I should remove the large fan leaves that are 'shading' the new little sprouting side shoots?

I'm still waiting for alternating nodes on the SQ, if I am lucky enough to get 2 females, I'd like to top one of them. :holysheep: 

Pic 1: Temp/Humidity w/SpeedQueen baby.
Pic 2 & 3: WW's using LST
The remainder are all SpeedQueen babies.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 17, 2007)

there looking good RD. you betta keep um happy Ok. im look forward to seed the speed queen do her thang


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 17, 2007)

hey those are lookin pretty good, whats the flowering period?

Dc


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 17, 2007)

Those look great.  They're about the same age as mine but are a lot larger.  Glad to hear that your temps are under control.  

Good luck on getting some girls!


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Rose - those plants of yours are doing great and looking goood.  Keep up the good work.

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 18, 2007)

> Hey Rose - those plants of yours are doing great and looking goood. Keep up the good work.
> 
> PB



Thanks PB, I really appreciate your comments!  I really liked seeing your pics, and the way you are doing your LST.   You chop any of your 'Lil Sis' lately, looks like you've got some almost ready in your grow box with the little afghani girl.




> Those look great. They're about the same age as mine but are a lot larger. Glad to hear that your temps are under control.
> 
> Good luck on getting some girls!



Hey Audix, thanks for stopping.  Yep this indoor growing is really different than growing outside...w/temps to worry about, etc.  A great challenge!




> hey those are lookin pretty good, whats the flowering period?
> 
> Dc



Hi Dc,the flowering period is supposed to be 55 days on SpeedQueen...WW is a flowering period of 56-70 days...give or take a few... 




> there looking good RD. you betta keep um happy Ok. im look forward to seed the speed queen do her thang



Hey there BFOK, what can I say, I do what I can...:hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> . I was wondering, though, if I should remove the large fan leaves that are 'shading' the new little sprouting side shoots?


 
rdrose...hi...no...don't touch the babies!  they direly need those big fan leaves right now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2007)

*Your young ladies are looking great RD. Nice and healthy just how ya want them. Your doing a great job keep it up.  *


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 18, 2007)

Looking very nice. Healthy and green. Kinda remind me of a little bonsai tree. Good luck with your grow!

Stunzeed..


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 18, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> You chop any of your 'Lil Sis' lately, looks like you've got some almost ready in your grow box with the little afghani girl.


 
I'll post in my Bagseed GJ.  

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 18, 2007)

*Thanks for dropping by TBG, yep, they're coming along...would like to see some alternating nodes soon.      And some pre-flowers would be nice, too...but they're a little young for that...   *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 19, 2007)

hey rdrose... look'n kewl    you outta be a proud mommy!   

I'm almost done my second batch myself. got about another week left before I cut 'em down. I took a couple pics of some... I'll show ya the one I'm awful proud of....


----------



## Herblover (Nov 20, 2007)

Rdrose,
You've got some really healthy stem development.  You've got the right combination of things.  I don't think the 70 degree temps will affect your babies.  I took my males out in the yard and they are doing better outside now in the 50-60 degree temperatures than they were under the 80 degree lights.  - Herblover


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks Herblover,   Don't know if you can tell from those pics, but the main stem on all of them is nice and thick and strong...glad I started LST when I did, or I would have had broken them for sure!  Overall, I am very happy with their development so far.  I have never grown anything inside before, (except regular house plants), so this is a totally new experience for me!   

The LST is interesting, and the more I do it the more comfortable I'm becomimg with it...

Interesting that your males are doing well outside, not likely to pollinate the females out there, are they...     That may be an option for me, also.  As long a the temps don't get lower than 50 during the day, I can always bring them in at night.  

I have them on 16/8 lighting right now, and I plan to start them on 14/10 end of this week (that will be 4 weeks in veg), then 12/12 on Dec. 1 (5 weeks in veg).  I like the idea of doing it slowly instead of a drastic change all at once.  We'll see how they respond.  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 20, 2007)

interesting proposal, rd... I was thinking the same thing...to be more natural... going from 18/6 to 12/12 gradually, as would be in nature, rather than a sudden drop in 6 hrs of light... but... the electricity savings outways my curiousity..  

I would have to do a couple of controled experiments, and  that would just take too much time and effort... u know... lol

anyways... grow on, dudette!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Ms.Rose,LOL i read you waz gonna flower in DEC at 5weeks. i started flower mine at 5 also.but unlike you i will be completly done DEC 27th, that marks 9weeks flower for me, still no purple as of yet, millions of whit hairs tho LOL. Im glad the LST is doing good for you. and jus like you the more you do it the more comfortable you feel doin it.When i 1st started doin it i waz acting like it waz smothing old and brittle, but i quickly found that they are some really strong plants, not too easy to break. Oh yea when your branchies get of proper height, tie them down and your branchies will start to sprout branchies


----------



## akirahz (Nov 20, 2007)

rdrose, are those kitty litter boxes the speed queens are in? nice nice - im ordering some speedqueen tomarrow but im doing a micro grow, could you post more pics of the speed queens next along with approx age from sprout : ) That'd be awesome :>


----------



## Herblover (Nov 21, 2007)

Rdrose,
Yes, I saw how thick and healthy your stems are.  No, my ladies are far away from my males.  I've been sampling some of the leaves and I'm getting a pretty good buzz.  I didn't have the patience to gradually change my lighting.  I just picked a day, (day 60) to make the shift from 24/24 MH to 12/12 HPS.
Herblover


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 21, 2007)

bah chop chop, i'll deal with a seed harvest later in the year, but unavoidable lmfao very nice. keep it sticky

Dc


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 21, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> rdrose, are those kitty litter boxes the speed queens are in? nice nice - im ordering some speedqueen tomarrow but im doing a micro grow, could you post more pics of the speed queens next along with approx age from sprout : ) That'd be awesome :>


 
*Thanks for stopping by Akirahz, the tubs the SQ are in are actually wash tubs I got from the dollar store.    *

*I try to post once a week so their growthis noticeable, and if I'm not mistaken, I've posted the ages of them with each post...they will be 30 days from popping their heads above soil on 11/23.  *

*Good luck w/your microgrow, hope you will do a grow journal.*


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 21, 2007)

Herblover said:
			
		

> Rdrose,
> Yes, I saw how thick and healthy your stems are. No, my ladies are far away from my males. I've been sampling some of the leaves and I'm getting a pretty good buzz. I didn't have the patience to gradually change my lighting. I just picked a day, (day 60) to make the shift from 24/24 MH to 12/12 HPS.
> Herblover


 
*Thanks, Herblover, and I definitely hear ya on the patience thing...lol.     I thought it was such a good idea when I first considered it...but now I'm getting really anxious and much less patient to see how they will do once I put them into flower, so I'm re-thinking it...  *

*Glad to hear your buzz is good from them.  What do you think about the high at this point?  I'm looking forward to trying that with my girls here!  *


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 21, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Hey Ms.Rose,LOL i read you waz gonna flower in DEC at 5weeks. i started flower mine at 5 also.but unlike you i will be completly done DEC 27th, that marks 9weeks flower for me, still no purple as of yet, millions of whit hairs tho LOL. Im glad the LST is doing good for you. and jus like you the more you do it the more comfortable you feel doin it.When i 1st started doin it i waz acting like it waz smothing old and brittle, but i quickly found that they are some really strong plants, not too easy to break. Oh yea when your branchies get of proper height, tie them down and your branchies will start to sprout branchies


 
*Ooohhhh...I like the 'Ms' part...:hubba:   Never hurts to show a little respect to your 'elders', huh, BFOK!!    *

*Yep, you read right!  Was gonna start them Friday at 14/10 and Dec 1 at 12/12.  But my patience at waiting is not strong!!  I want to see some action, dang it!!!  :hairpull: *

*Thanks for the tips on the LST, always appreciated!!*


----------



## Herblover (Nov 21, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Herblover, and I definitely hear ya on the patience thing...lol.     I thought it was such a good idea when I first considered it...but now I'm getting really anxious and much less patient to see how they will do once I put them into flower, so I'm re-thinking it...  *
> 
> *Glad to hear your buzz is good from them.  What do you think about the high at this point?  I'm looking forward to trying that with my girls here!  *



Yea, just go ahead and change the light timing and be done with it 
The high was really nice indica *nap fuel* for sure.  I was still stoned the next morning lol.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Rd,
I switch the the time like I pull a bandaid. Then run thru the house screaming 60 more days:48:


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 26, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Hello Rd,
> I switch the the time like I pull a bandaid. Then run thru the house screaming 60 more days:48:


 

:rofl: Thanks SD!!! 

Actually, I pulled the bandaid last Friday...12/12...soooo...

*55 more days!!!!!!!  *

*We got ourselves an early Christmas Present...a new camera...Pictures coming very soon!!*


----------



## akirahz (Nov 26, 2007)

Yesh pics! I'm quite curious too see how yer queens are doin


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 26, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *We got ourselves an early Christmas Present...a new camera...Pictures coming very soon!!*


 
That's great!  Which one did ya get?  Can't wait to see some new pics on your SpeedQueens and WW as well.  

PB


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2007)

Please post pics soon!!!!!


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 26, 2007)

*Hi PB, I got a Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-W80, pretty good price at Sears.  It has 7.2 Mega pixels, I'm getting used to it, but tomorrow when my babies wake up...I'll take some pics to post.  *


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 27, 2007)

ahaha good excuse, i did the same thing and even justified it as a "christmas present" lmfao, good call!!! lookin good, sounds like you should be rollin the nugs shortly!!

Dc


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 28, 2007)

*I noticed that the WW's were not as deep green as the SpeedQueens, yesterday I incorporated some blood meal into WW's soil for added nitrogen. Feeding them all 4Tbs of Big Bloom/ 1 tsp Grow Big every 2-3 days as needed. *

*Increasing to 2 tsp of Grow Big starting tomorrow, then Tiger Bloom on Friday according to the chart. Hope that will be enough, I have found that the SQ's enjoy their nutes...*

*Transplanted the smaller WW's into larger pots, but they still have not really taken off, guess they will have to hang out in those pots until I know which are males and which are females. The LST is coming along nicely. WW pics on next post.*

*SQ's have grown well, you can see the difference between the two strains...SQ's have much larger, more rounded leaves and are much darker green than the WW's. *

*Lots of secondary branching under the larger Fan leaves on the SQ, I am not sure they are getting enough light under there as the canopy gets thicker. Wondering if I will need to thin?? ...thoughts from more experienced growers would be appreciated.*

*Pics 1,2 - group shots*
*3 - 4 Tallest of the SQ's is 15 inches*
*5 - All 4 SQ's in Grow room*
*6 - SQ w/spray bottle for comparison*
*7 - SQ w/gal jub for comparison*
*8 - SQ side view, not so thick*
*9 - Macro of SQ nodes*
*10- Macro of secondary branches near top.*


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 28, 2007)

umm...Very nive RDThere very healthy:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 28, 2007)

*Here are the WW pics:*

*1-14" WW*
*2- WW LST*
*3- smallest WW LST*
*4 - 6 - More WW Lst close ups*

*This camera takes great pics...much better than the camera phone!!*


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Rdrose!

Looking very good!  Your babies are very healthy and loving your HPS light.  Nice and green and healthy.

I wouldn't do any thinning right now, as when you cull your males, you'll have more room in there.  We'll take a look at your canopy situation in the near future.........If it's OK with you. 

Check out your close up SQ node shot - are those little male pods beginning to form?  Keep your eye on them.  You should be able to tell for sure in 2 more days.

I noticed you have your hygrothermometer sitting in the dirt.  I would get a small peice of wood, and lay it across one of your planting pots, and sit it on there.  Your RH is falsely influenced by the humidity in the soil, and it may cause the electronics inside to fail.

Keep up the good work.  I can't wait to see some buds.  I think I'm really going to like your Speed Queens.

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 28, 2007)

*Hi PB, always appreciate your advice and comments on my grow...the babes do seem to be enjoying their 'digs'...* 

*I am going to be making some adjustments in the grow room today, though... after stressing over the heat issue earlier and getting the extra inline fan for exhaust, etc, the temps are now getting too cold in the grow room at night...60*-65*F. And as winter progresses, it will surely get colder.  *

*I'm going to take the small air intake fan out and cover the hole...... And get my hygrothermometer out of the soil... Thanks for that tip!!*




> Check out your close up SQ node shot - are those little male pods beginning to form? Keep your eye on them. You should be able to tell for sure in 2 more days.


 
*I think you're right about the male 'pods' ...I wondered about that, too, after I downloaded the pic from the camera...*



> I wouldn't do any thinning right now, as when you cull your males, you'll have more room in there. We'll take a look at your canopy situation in the near future.


 
*I wasn't factoring in having more room after the males reveal themselves...  we'll take a look at the canopy situation, as needed, later. *


*Have a great Day!!!*


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 28, 2007)

*I surely hope I am wrong and it is just too early to tell for sure, but when I was in my grow room with my magnifying glass a few minutes ago, it seemed to me that ALL 4 of my SQ's look like males!! :cry:*

*Geesh...I sure do hope I am wrong about this and that when I check again in a day or two, at least ONE will have turned out to be a female!!! *

*The WW's at this point are 2 females for sure, 1 male for sure, and 1 can't tell yet... which is good, BUT...I was looking forward to a different kind of smoke from the SQ's... I'M REALLY BUMMED!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Nov 28, 2007)

Plants look beautiful. Hope there not all boys what a waiste.Good Luck.......Toke it


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 28, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> * ALL 4 of my SQ's look like males!! :cry:*
> 
> *The WW's at this point are 2 females for sure, *


 
Oh no about the males. Give it one or two days to be sure. So you did find some pistils, though? Alright!

The next four SQ's you germ should all be females. At least in theory.  

If you start new SQ seeds, where are you going to veg? Or would you veg at all? 12/12 from seed sounds like an interesting way to catch up and keep up. Maybe make some SQ seeds for the next grow if you don't want to keep a mother for clones. You are going to have plenty of smoke from your WW fems you have now........ 

Just tossing out some crazy ideas.  Keep us posted.

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 28, 2007)

I've been thinking a lot about the possibilities...I could let the males grow and make hash with them...I'm keeping my hopes up though that I am mistaken....that maybe...just maybe... one of them is a female...

I suppose I could germ the rest and do a 12/12 from seed...I'd have to do the math...putting the house on the market in February/March...need to be finished with the grow by then...


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 29, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> I could let the males grow and make hash with them.
> 
> I suppose I could germ the rest and do a 12/12 from seed...I'd have to do the math...putting the house on the market in February/March...need to be finished with the grow by then...


 
Most would tell ya to toss the males.  Sounds like you'll just have to stick with whatcha got.  

PB


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 29, 2007)

sorry to hear about them males rose they all looked so helthy to its a shame nothin u can do about it tho its just part of the game i guess it stinks but hopefully like u said mabey their is a female in their somewhere hope everything works out for u ,,happy growin


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 30, 2007)

*One of the SQ girls showed me a pistil today!!! :woohoo:*

*I'm so jazzed...one is good enough for me...gotta run, just wanted to share that really quick before I go to the gym!!*


----------



## AlienBait (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats on the girl!  now, the fun part begins.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 30, 2007)

*Thanks AlienBait!  I'm pretty jazzed!!

I've spent the last two days looking at my SQ plants with the magnifying glass and comparing them to the WW plants.  That's when I started to realize that the flowers for each strain are slightly different...I'm still not sure whether I will have any more SQ females, just have to wait and see...and get to know this strain a little better...but I am very happy just to have one at this point!!*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Rdrose how are you doing Hun? looks like your girls are doing great nice and bushy just the way i like them You sure do have a green thumb good luck with the girls i will see you around soon latter


----------



## jash (Dec 2, 2007)

grats on the girl rose:aok:. your garden looks great:hubba:-are you thinking to pollenate your SQ?


----------



## simo123 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Rdrose Great Grow hope you get alot of buddage (=

Good Luck


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2007)

..Looking _stellar_ rose..
  Even seasned vetrans can/are often fooled by early preflowers.IMHO.. Leave them untill you are _certain_ of their gender.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 2, 2007)

*Thanks, Hick...and glad you stopped by...giving them more time til I know for sure is exactly what I'm planning to do...  

This is the third day in a row that I've spent about an hour sittin' in the closet with them and my trusty magnifying glass...and I can tell you all for sure, these plants are not in any rush!!  *


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 2, 2007)

*Thought I'd post some pics so you can see what I'm seeing...took some close-up pics of the WW preflowers (pic 1 & 2), which are very recognizeable, *

*Next are pics of SQ's pre-flowers not showing sex yet (pics 3-4), *

*Last pic (#5) is of the little pistil in my female SQ. (I think she decided to she better show herself, or that crazy lady might throw us all out!!  )*


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats on the ladies Rdrose
Dro:cool2:


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am pretty sure the plants in pictures 3 ad 4 are males. Are those the ones you were waiting to show? I could be wrong but they sure look like males to me.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 3, 2007)

*Hi Dmaster, that was my first thought on all of them...but I turned out to be wrong about the one...I'll update as soon as I know anything definite.*


----------



## J_Rizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry mademoiselle, but I think thedutchmaster is correct, those appear to be males.​


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 3, 2007)

yep boys, kill em


----------



## mr. green (Dec 3, 2007)

3 and 4 r male.


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello,
Your WW girls look strong.
Pics 3 and 4 are males...good for pollen and fixing things around the house.
Pic 5 looks like a hermie. 
Good luck with the WW.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks SD, DMaster, Mr. G, SweetN, J.rizzle, you have all voiced my fear...I've had a nagging feeling about the thought of all males...but just a couple days ago, I started thinking the one might be a hermie...:hairpull:  

I think I might go ahead and germ another 4 SQ's and see what I get...I sure hope the seeds are not poor quality or ???  

I know Hermie's can be caused by stressing out the plants or their environment...but I don't know what I did that would have caused it... 

At least I have WW ladies and a male SQ to pollinate a branch for seeds...


----------



## audix2359 (Dec 4, 2007)

I had pretty good luck with the Speed Queen's I tortured; they were way more stressed then yours could have been and they were female (2 of 2).  I believe I got the beans around the same time you did as well.  Probably just a bad draw rather than something you did.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 4, 2007)

*Started Germing 4 more SQ's today! *

*It took me some time to accept that the SQ's really were all males, except for the Hermie, and that one little pistil was the only one on the entire plant...weird, huh? *

*So, I terminated 4 of the males, the one WW male and 3 of the SQ males (Kept one for pollen) took him out of the grow room, set him next to a large sliding glass door, that should be enough light for him to survive and give me some pollen. *

*Also, I saved the tips/flowers of the remaining SQ males to dry. I want to test it...Just can't let them go without at least trying some...males or not... *

*The 3 WW girls now have lots of elbow room...at least for now...until the new SQ's are old enough to go in with the WW's. I plan on vegging them for only 2-3 weeks at most, then put them in the flowering room w/the WW's. I'll update ya on the new babies when they pop their little heads thru the soil.  *


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 4, 2007)

That sux about the males but good luck with the rest of you're grow. WW is an amazing strain one of the best highs I have had


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thanks for stopping in Beach, and you're right that WW does have a great high...the WW strain I grew last summer was a Very busy high...good for activity, but definitely not my preference to smoke it at night...

Granted, I had to harvest my plants approx. 3 weeks earlier than would be considered "ideal".  

I think that made some difference in the high, but not sure just how much of a difference, maybe somebody has some experience to share in that regard...*


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yea ill have my dad get to you on that one. Hes s21thomas, the bud of the month plant we let go for about 10-11 weeks and she made us really happy. But you are right its not a bed time weed


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 9, 2007)

*My SQ seedlings have sprouted and seem to be growing nicely (3 days old)! Here are some pics of the babies as well as a few pics of the WW ladies (12 days into flower).*


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 9, 2007)

Those are some super fine looking buds in development. WOW!

All I can say. Great job. You have some good times coming your way


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice RDR hope you get some girls
Good LUCK
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Herblover (Dec 10, 2007)

Rdrose,
Just checkin in on your grow.   I like your bonsai method of growing, it creates a nice profile of growth.   I'm happy you got at least 1 female.  She can have plenty of resources to ripen.  The flowers on the WW look nice and should fillout in a few weeks.  I bet you're anxious about your seedlings.  I was hoping to start my next grow in soon but, I'm flowering into my 5th week and have a couple to go before I start some sativa.


----------



## jash (Dec 10, 2007)

Good luck on your SQs Rose,hope you'll get some SQ females this time


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 10, 2007)

look'n fine  ... u got'r going on there, woman... perf! like TBG always says.... some green mojo yer way, sweetheart!


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks Jash, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!  Thanks for the mojo, TCVG.*


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 10, 2007)

*Hi Herblover, good to see ya...!! Yep, I am happy to have the female WW's, and yes, I am a little anxious about my new SQ seedlings...  

The small pots I have 2 of the WW's in, are keeping them on the smaller (bonsai-ish) side, I haven't decided yet whether I will repot them into the larger tubs, or have them continue in the smaller ones. If I have any SQ girls this time, I want to be sure to have room for them in the grow room, but after getting 4 out of 4 males last time, the old adage of "...a bird in the hand..." keeps popping into my mind!!      Got a little tug-a-war going on but I'll figure it out!!   *


----------



## akirahz (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow i especially like this snapshot here, very nice lookin ww budz, i hope you get 4 female queens, no no you will get 4!


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks for the positive thinking there, Akirahz.*


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 11, 2007)

> Those are some super fine looking buds in development. WOW!
> 
> All I can say. Great job. You have some good times coming your way




*Thanks Clev!  I'm enjoying watching the WW's grow in this environment...and I'm anxious to see how much more they develop!  Glad you stopped in...  *


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 17, 2007)

*Thought I'd post a few new pics, it's been 7 days since my last update!  *

*First two pics:  The SpeedQueen babies are coming along nicely... They are now 10 days old    I was planning to put them into flower at 2 weeks, but I may hold off til they get a little more mature.  *

*With some luck, I might get a couple of females this time!!   *

*Next 2 pics are of the smaller WW's that are having some issues they're getting a little better... but I posted more pics of them under Sick Plants to get some feedback in case I'm missing something:* 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=185680#post185680

*All the rest are of the larger WW that is doing very well, she is 19 days into flower...liking the way the flowers are coming on...I can see the trich's forming on the leaves...:hubba:  *

*I started them all on Tiger Bloom and continuing w/the Big Bloom, following the FF Nutrient Chart.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 17, 2007)

*Looking real nice Rdrose. :aok:  Those White strains can get very nute sensative so you have to be careful.  *


----------



## jash (Dec 17, 2007)

Very nice buds Rose!:hubba:


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 17, 2007)

*You're right TBG...they are very nute sensitive...I lost sight of that fact when I switched their ferts over to Tiger Bloom, I guess.  I flushed them, gave them some organic bone meal to raise the pH, spray w/Epsom Salt water, and keepin' an eye on them, but I think they'll be fine.*

Hey Jash, thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Rose!  Looking good.  I sure hope for some females on your SQ's.  Your WW are looking good.   You will have some fine smoke when they get done.

Seems like you are working out all your bugs.  You'll be an old pro sooner than you know it. 

Take care.  PB


----------



## audix2359 (Dec 17, 2007)

Those White Widow plants are looking really nice.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

I havent popped in for a while.  Look at all those hairs!!!  She's gonna be a great one!


----------



## medicore (Dec 17, 2007)

Lookin real good


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 17, 2007)

Sure do look good. When you start the Cha-Ching you will notice a very quick growth spurt in bud and Trich's and with the WW. Mine did:grinch:


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 18, 2007)

*Thanks for stopping in medicore!

Good to see ya SM!!  It has been awhile! :ciao: 

Audix, hope all is going well for you.

PB, thank you, I'm definitely getting a good education in growing MJ!!  LOL   

s21, I'm hesitant to use any additional nutes on these WW's.  I'll probably give it a try with the Speedqueens if I get a female of two!*


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey RD those look great
Hope the sprouts will turn out to be females:aok:
Good luck
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 19, 2007)

wow wonderful plants! How are them speed queens coming along rdrose? Are they still vegging?


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 19, 2007)

*Thanks Dr. Dro...so do I!!  LOL

Hey, Akirhaz, yep, they are still vegging...haven't decided when I'm going to put them into flower.*


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello Rd, Everything is looking good. I really like this bud shot of yours. Just the right amount of light in the center. That would make a nice BPOTM.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 19, 2007)

*Thanks SD... hadn't considered it...but now that you mention it, I just might have to enter it!!  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 19, 2007)

looks great hope the rest are females.PS


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 23, 2007)

*It's time for an update, friends!  

The White Widow girls are hanging in there, they've been in flower for 30 days now.     The new leaves are still showing some signs of the yellowing at the tips of the leaves, pics 1 & 2 are of the two smaller WW's, pic # 3 shows the best comparison of damaged leaves vs.new leaves.  Also, I did use some of the SQ pollen from the male plant and pollinated a few of the buds on a lower branch of one of the smaller girls, you may be able to see the orange pipe cleaner where I marked the spot.  The two in the smaller containers are not going to be nearly as productive as the one in the larger tub.

(Pics 4 thru 7).  The larger girl is also showing signs of the damaged leaf tips, although not nearly as severe as the smaller ones.  I flushed all 3 of them again today with plain water, I'll be watching to see how they do over the next couple of days.  

The Speed Queen babies (Pics 8 thru 11) are doing okay, although they are showing me signs of needing some nutrients.  One is beginning to show slight yellowing on the bottom leaf and the cotyledons are definitely yellowing on most of them.  

I gave them a little sip of nutes day before yesterday, going to take it slow with them. They'll get more next watering.  After Christmas I will get some lime (thanks, Hick!) to add to the FFOC soil I'll be transplanting them into then put them into flower.  

That's all for now...I wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!!!*


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Rose!

Looking great.  Your WW new growth is loooking good.  Old leaf damage doesn't repair itself, so the new growth is the key to seeing if you are working out the bugs.  Have you got a pH on your water?  

Anyway - your SQ are looking nice and fat.  I mean 'phat'!  Sure hope you get a female this time.  All it takes is one, and you can clone all you want.  So chin up!

What is the spectrum of your cfl's on your SQ's?  Higher spectrum #'s (6500k) create a bluer to whiter light.  This has shown to promote more of a female show on plants grown under them from seed.  The light from MH also applies.  A small drawback to using HPS with seedlings and small # of seeds planted.  A greater opportunity to get males, and mess up your growplan, IMHO.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

yo rdrose, the way the leafs are curling up slightly on both speed queens indicates maybe too much heat? Just a thought, nothing id be willin to bet on.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Red Damn those ladies are looking great budding nice been a few since ive seen them and they have grown so much Your doing a great job No need for me to tell you what to do Especaily when i dont even listen to my self lol
Hope you have a great and safe new year see ya in 2008 latter


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 31, 2007)

> No need for me to tell you what to do Especaily when i dont even listen to my self lol



*Thanks Sticky!!! You're too funny!!   

I took more pics yesterday, I'll try to get them downloaded today cause I know I won't be feeling much like it tomorrow!!!  Happy New Year to you and yours', see ya next year!!!!*


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 31, 2007)

Pics, pics, pics.  Hint hint.  

Hehe!  Happy New Year Rdrose!


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 31, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hi Rose!
> 
> Looking great. Your WW new growth is loooking good. Old leaf damage doesn't repair itself, so the new growth is the key to seeing if you are working out the bugs. Have you got a pH on your water?
> 
> Anyway - your SQ are looking nice and fat. I mean 'phat'! Sure hope you get a female this time. All it takes is one, and you can clone all you want. So chin up!


 
*Hi PB, Thanks for stopping by! Yep, I've got a ph on the water, 6.2. The leaves are looking somewhat better, I'm gonna post pics and a few observations later this afternoon.* 



> What is the spectrum of your cfl's on your SQ's? Higher spectrum #'s (6500k) create a bluer to whiter light. This has shown to promote more of a female show on plants grown under them from seed.


*I understand that a higher spectrum on cfl's may increase chances of females, but then again, I vegged the WW's under the same CFL's and got 3 out of 4 females... *


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 31, 2007)

*Pics were taken Dec 30, 2007. 

The WW's are coming along nicely, despite the magnesium deficiency (I believe) they have had to deal with since their first dose of flowering nutes.  

Gotta be careful when fertilizing these WW girls, they are sensitive as I've discovered.  In addition, I tend to agree with Pot Belly's observation in his Afghani grow re: the immaturity of the plants and root ball in these smaller grows may make it more difficult for the plants to process the flowering nutes.  

I have not given them any more Tiger Bloom since I believe the dosage I gave them (per instructions on bottle, without taking into consideration the size, maturity of the plants) contributed to the damage.  

I may do some foliar feeding with a weak solution very soon.  

The trichomes on these ladies are about 50% cloudy, not much amber at all, I'll be keeping an eye on them over the next 2-3 weeks to decide when to chop them.

First pics (1 -6) are of the WW's.  

The SQ's (7 - 10) are coming along, I gave them some FF Grow Big with some Superthrive shortly after these pics were taken and they are looking much better.  They were screaming for nutes as you can see the yellowing of the bottom leaves.  I have neglected them a bit over the past 10 days, family matters to deal with, daughter possibly coming home to live with us, etc, figuring out where I can move my grow since we don't need for her to know.  I have figured out a location and and a rather unique 'room' and I will post pics when I have it all set up... 

Wish all of you a Happy and Safe New Year celebration!  See you ALL back here safe and sound tomorrow!!!!   *


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 31, 2007)

You sure got alot of soil to deal with. Do you reuse the soil or get new soil for each grow?

Happy New Year.


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 2, 2008)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> You sure got alot of soil to deal with. Do you reuse the soil or get new soil for each grow?
> 
> Happy New Year.


 
*Hi there, SD.  Re: the soil reuse, I am hesitant to reuse it for MJ, since I don't know what the nutrient levels might be at this point.  So to answer your question, I will use new potting soil for each grow, I'm not into composting/reusing as I know that you are...  *


*I won't throw it away, we are always needing potting soil for starting tomatoes, peppers, etc for the summer garden, or for the house plants when we repot them. *


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin great Rdrose.  Nice and frosty.


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hey everyone, it's been too long!!  Sorry I haven't been around to keep you all updated.  

I've been trying to wrap my brain around the idea/fact that our adult children make choices that we can see are not good ones, and we can give them advice, but they don't have to accept it.   

Anyway, my grow room will not be moved.  And I will be posting pics this weekend, the WW's are growing well, the larger girl is getting very close to harvest, I am beginning to see some amber trichs on her and the colas are very dense and sticky.  :hubba: 

I put the SpeedQueen babies into flower last Friday, Jan. 4, should see some indication of sex fairly soon.  Maybe by the time I take the pics, I'll know... *


----------



## akirahz (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome!! I hope you get some females rd rose, otherwise i might lose hope myself  im doing a SQ grow and one dude on there said he had all 10 of his turn male so that kinda worried me  -- but if you get some that'll boost my confidence/spirits


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 11, 2008)

Good to hear from ya.  Hope you get it worked out with the other situation.  Looking forward to pics of your beauties.

PB


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Some Very Beautiful Ladies You Grew!!!

 Great Job ​*


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 11, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Awesome!! I hope you get some females rd rose, otherwise i might lose hope myself  im doing a SQ grow and one dude on there said he had all 10 of his turn male so that kinda worried me  -- but if you get some that'll boost my confidence/spirits


 
*Well, Ak, I'd say we are kinda in the same boat, I am worried about these SQ's being male as well, I have been looking at the little 'buds' that will soon become the flowers, and they are worrying me a little bit.      I'll know in a few days.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 11, 2008)

:banana: :banana: im working the female dance for you Rose hope to see lots of girls in the garden :hubba:


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW rd the girls are lookin great  ,looks like you will be smokin preety soon and by the looks ur goona be smokin that good stuff


----------



## gangalama (Jan 11, 2008)

A fine firstgrow to you Rose.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 11, 2008)

This is her first grow???


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 13, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> :banana: :banana: im working the female dance for you Rose hope to see lots of girls in the garden :hubba:


 
:aok: :aok:* Thanks Dubbaman!!!!!*


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 13, 2008)

*Thanks Tom-Tom!  I am surely hoping so!!  

Hi Gangalama, thanks for stopping by and checking out my grow.  

Akiharz, you're right, this is actually my 2nd grow...still have lots to learn, though!! :hubba:  *


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 13, 2008)

awesome job on those girls enjoy!!!! 
 you can tell you put alot of love into those girls


----------



## gangalama (Jan 13, 2008)

Ah yes 1st "inside". Well as you can see there are many approaches to indoor growing, have fun discovering your favourite!


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 14, 2008)

*Thought I'd give you all an update, as promised.  The WW's are doing very nicely, even if they don't look all that great!  The bigger girl has some nice colas, thick and sticky.  She will be ready before the two smaller ones.  She may be ready to chop in another 2 weeks, but I don't want to chop her before I get her to the point of being the best she can be for me!  :hubba: 

Here are some pics of the WW's:

1-4 Big WW girl
5-8 Two sm WW's

I'll post the info re: the SQ's in the following post


*


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 14, 2008)

wow looking really good


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 14, 2008)

*Whats going on RR. The ladies are coming right along and looking great.  Did you have a problem with nutes? *


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 14, 2008)

*The Speed Queens were put into flower 12/12 on Friday, Jan 4th and are showing some pre-flowers but as of yet, I can't be sure if there are any females.  (Does this sound like a re-run?)    They have definitely begun to stretch since being placed in the grow room under the 400w HPS.

It would be nice to have a female and I continue on with the grow for another 6-8 weeks, but if no females... I can live with that and then I clean out the grow room, turn it back into a closet and start getting the house ready to sell!

All pics are of SQ's*


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats going on RR. The ladies are coming right along and looking great.  Did you have a problem with nutes? *


 
*Sure did TBG!!  They never really totally recovered from that.   *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 14, 2008)

*Did you flush them real good RR? *


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 14, 2008)

oh no! I see male appendages in the last 3 pics.  I hope that was one plant.  Fingers crossed for ya on the other SQ's.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 14, 2008)

RDrose!!! hey hows it been?? im set up in the new house and waiting to put my light in when it get here tomorrow. your WW's are looking good how old are they now??? Hows the SQ treating you???? Hope everything turns out well for you. you take care


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 15, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Did you flush them real good RR? *


 
*I thought I had, TBG, but maybe I should have been more thorough....  Is it too late?*


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 15, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> oh no! I see male appendages in the last 3 pics. I hope that was one plant. Fingers crossed for ya on the other SQ's.


 
*Hey, PB! Yep, I think you're right!! Those are two different plants, still some possibilities for a female, but I honestly think they are all males again.*  



> PB: What is the spectrum of your cfl's on your SQ's? Higher spectrum #'s (6500k) create a bluer to whiter light. This has shown to promote more of a female show on plants grown under them from seed. The light from MH also applies. A small drawback to using HPS with seedlings and small # of seeds planted. A greater opportunity to get males, and mess up your growplan, IMHO.


 
*Maybe the lighting has an effect on the sex of certain strains and not others? My CFL's were not a high spectrum, and I ended up with 4/4 males in the last SQ grow, yet the White Widows, under the same lights, gave me 3/4 females. Makes you think....* :48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2008)

*How much longer ya got to go before harvest? *


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 15, 2008)

*Hey there BFOK!!!  Good to see ya!!  The WW ladies have been in flower for 52 days now.  Getting some really nice, sticky colas on them, I'm pretty jazzed about the result even with the problems I've been having with the nutes.

Hope you are enjoying your new house and have fun setting up your light and new grow room!

SQ's haven't been what I had hoped, I have much more to learn about different strains and their characteristics.*


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 15, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *How much longer ya got to go before harvest? *


 
*They've been in flower for 52 days now, so 2-3 weeks left, I think, TBG.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2008)

*Well if the newer leaves are still being burnt you should flush her or them again. Make sure if you do flush you flush them enough.  *


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 18, 2008)

*Hey everyone!  Well, as I suspected, all 4 of the new SQ's turned out to be males!!!   :hairpull:    I am bewildered and somewhat disappointed.  WW seems to go so easily to female and these SQs so easily to male.  Is it the time of year, light sprectum, the seeds themselves?  :confused2:   I need to think about this before I grow any of the new strains I bought.  

I do feel much appreciation for the 3 WW ladies, though.  I thoroughly flushed all 3 of the WW's again, and also re-potted the smaller ones into larger pots.  They are getting closer, but the trichs on the 2 smaller girls are still only partially cloudy.  The larger girl's colas are looking real nice and sticky...she is showing a small amount of amber on some buds more than others but she has some time to go yet, also.   I will keep you posted.  In the meantime, here is a pic of all of them after flushing and transplanting. *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 18, 2008)

sorry to hear about the males, Rd... hope you got everything worked out with the girls. best of luck.


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello Rd, sorry to hear about your male troubles. I remember a time where it seemed like all I was getting were males. Expensive males.
Good luck in the future.


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 29, 2008)

*Hey there everyone, it's been awhile again since posting.  We have just not had very good luck around here, last week my hubby had an accident while cutting wood with the chainsaw and ended up being life-flighted out of here with 3 severed tendons, a severed nerve and artery and lots of tissue damage as only a chainsaw can do!  He had 5 hours of surgery to repair the damage...I'm happy to say that he is recovering nicely.  But I don't have as much time to spend on MarP these days...

The WW girls are doing well, since I flushed them the last time and repotted the smaller ladies into larger pots, I'm seeing that the new leaves are not burning at the tips as before.  The trichs are showing some signs of amber on the larger girl, but the smaller ones are still 50/50 clear/cloudy.  I'd say another couple of weeks before harvest...thought it would be sooner, but they seem to be taking their time.*


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that, hope he makes a full recovery.

Nice plants by the way!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 29, 2008)

sorry to hear about what happen.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 29, 2008)

OMG, I`m Sorry to hear about the hectic Occassion. Hope all is well.  Good Luck With the girls. Cya around


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh no!  Hope the best for you and your husband through this tragic occurance.  You never know what life tosses at you.

Thanks for posting.  PB


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 29, 2008)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Hey there everyone, it's been awhile again since posting. We have just not had very good luck around here, last week my hubby had an accident while cutting wood with the chainsaw and ended up being life-flighted out of here with 3 severed tendons, a severed nerve and artery and lots of tissue damage as only a chainsaw can do! He had 5 hours of surgery to repair the damage...I'm happy to say that he is recovering nicely. But I don't have as much time to spend on MarP these days...*
> 
> *.*


 
:holysheep: 
Hope hubby recovers all the way, guess he's lucky he didn't lose a limb...rather see him do OK than you worry about White Widow, darn, you don't want to be one!!! Good luck...oh ya, great grow!!!


----------



## akirahz (Jan 29, 2008)

Did the chainsaw kick back at him and get em in the chest?? Man thats horrible!!! -- but if he's alive and well now he must be one tough hombre, and you must be as tough as nails, my hats off.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 29, 2008)

Yikes!... that's gotta hurt...

reminds me of this time I was helping this dude make himself a grow box... he almost cut his thumb off with a skill saw...

hope the hubby makes a complete recovery.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 29, 2008)

sorry to hear


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 29, 2008)

Man RRsorry to hear the news about all of that. Good that all went and is going well from the surgery to the recovery so far. Best wishes and speedy recovery, for the time ahead. Oh and the next time he goes out to get some fire wood either tell him to get it at the store or hand him on of them old Playskool toy ones,  you know the ones im talking aobut the one that you pull the cord and its sounds like one. i bet it made you laugh just a bit and thats what you needed


----------



## Herblover (Jan 29, 2008)

Rose, I've been away for awhile too.  I'm sorry to hear about your husband's accident.  Chainsaws are unforgiving.

Herblover


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 30, 2008)

*Thank you everyone, for your well wishes!  

Akiharz...no kick-back...it was his lower leg, about a 7" wound...he was cutting downed branches from the last big storm, a quick, easy job...he thought...

Anyway, he is doing much, much better...we will see what the Doc says on Thursday...but I suspect he'll be back at the gym in a couple of weeks, and hopefully riding his Harley by the summer...  

And thank you Dubbaman...I did need that!!!  

You're right, PB, you don't ever know what life's going to toss at you...*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 30, 2008)

hey Rd... the next power tool he gets as a gift... just make it a cell phone... and tell him to call someone when he needs something done


----------



## BenDover (Jan 30, 2008)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anyway, he is doing much, much better...we will see what the Doc says on Thursday...but I suspect he'll be back at the gym in a couple of weeks, and hopefully riding his Harley by the summer...
> 
> You're right, PB, you don't ever know what life's going to toss at you...*



I'm glad to see that your husband is doing better.   That sounds like a scary situation. Tell him to keep the rubber side down.  

I'll pray for him to make a speedy and full recovery. :bongin:


----------



## sillysara (Jan 30, 2008)

hey rose been reading over ur grow and i think ur doing a great job keep it up..


----------



## Rdrose (Mar 16, 2008)

*Hi there Everyone!  Geez, it sure feels good to be  here!!  

I ended up harvesting my WW's a few weeks ago.  I'm posting some pics of the dried stuff,  I got just about 3 ounces from the combination of all 4 plants.  The trichs were nicely cloudy w/amber and the smoke is very nice in the bong.  Different from the WW I grew outside last summer, but this grow had matured more.

And now it is beginning to warm up motivating me to the point of planning my next grow!!   

Hubby is doing much better, he's back riding his Harley, but the accident has caused us to delay the plans to move for another 6-8 months...giving me time to start another grow. *


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello :bong: :ciao:


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Rose - glad to see ya back and in action.  Nice batch of smoke BTW.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey rose nice to see ya glad to hear the hubby is doing good best wishes too the both of you hope to talk to ya soon Very nice harvest there glad to hear the smoke was great:hubba:  see ya around hun peace


----------



## Rdrose (Mar 16, 2008)

*Hi SD!!  How's it going??  *


----------



## Rdrose (Mar 16, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey Rose - glad to see ya back and in action. Nice batch of smoke BTW.


 
*Hey PB!!!  Thanks for the welcome!!  I am delighted to be back...*


----------



## Rdrose (Mar 16, 2008)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey rose nice to see ya glad to hear the hubby is doing good best wishes too the both of you hope to talk to ya soon Very nice harvest there glad to hear the smoke was great:hubba: see ya around hun peace


 
*Hi Sticky!!  Thank you!!  Good to see you, too!!*


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 17, 2008)

nice job! i find those jars very appealing!​


----------

